# Capt Thomas Graham, Donaldson Line, Laurentia.



## Robin Graham (May 2, 2021)

Hello. I have just come across this website when trying to find out more of my father’s older brother Thomas (Tommy) who was on the Glasgow/Quebec/ Montreal run during the 1950s and early 60s. I heard he was on the Corinaldo and latterly captained the Laurentia. He came from a large family and was born in Millport, Isle of ***brae in the early 1900s where he spent his childhood before going to sea at an early age. Any information on my uncle’s maritime career would be gratefully received.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,
Was your uncle Thomas Somerville Graham?
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Robin Graham (May 2, 2021)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hello and welcome,
> Was your uncle Thomas Somerville Graham?
> Regards
> Hugh


Thanks for such a quick reply Hugh. Yes - his middle name was Somerville after his grandmother’s family.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Robin,

Thomas Somerville Graham b. 28.10.1904, Millport.
Served his apprenticeship aboard ss GRACIA 14.6.1921 – 13.6.1925.
144258 – GRACIA - 14.6.1925 – 28.6.1925 as AB.
129489 – SATURNIA – 21.8.1925 – 13.9.1925 as QM.
129489 – SATURNIA – 18.9.1925 – 11/10.1925 as QM.

Passed for Second Mate, 14.12.1925 at Glasgow. Certificate of Competency, 0019561

He has a seaman’s pouch held at TNA Kew in piece BT 372/2978/97 - 1126964 GRAHAM T S 28/10/1904 BUTE | The National Archives
His service record [CRS 10] Jan,1941 until leaving the service should be held at Kew in piece
BT 382/675 - Graham Murdo to Graham Wilson W | The National Archives
This file is best obtained by visit to Kew or via a researcher.
His medal file can be downloaded for free from TNA Kew [once signed in] it is held in piece
BT 395/1/37000 - Medal listing of Graham, Thomas Somerseterville Discharge number: 1126964 ... | The National Archives

He has a CR 10 card from 1921 with his photo as a young apprentice also a CR1.
I can find him as 2nd Mate aboard CORTONA Feb 25th 1933.
I can also find him as Master aboard SAMTRUSTY March 19, 1945.

As well as his main CRS 10 you should find records in Lloyd’s Captains Register which is held at the London Metropolitan Archives
London Metropolitan Archives Collection Catalogue
Records prior to 1941 are best obtained by using crew agreements beginning with known ships although the Lloyd’s Captains Register will also show which ships he served on while a Master or a Mate with a Master’s Certificate of Competency prior to this date.

A lot to take in any questions please feel free.
By the way, if you would like the photo of him and the other do***ents I have found can you send me your email address by private conversation and I will send them on.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey, Hugh! 
You really are "the main man"! Even though it wasn't anything to do with me, I thank and congratulate you, No.1.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Robin Graham (May 2, 2021)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Robin,
> 
> Thomas Somerville Graham b. 28.10.1904, Millport.
> Served his apprenticeship aboard ss GRACIA 14.6.1921 – 13.6.1925.
> ...


Sorry for the delay in replying Hugh. This info is just what we as a family have been looking for. We have some details of his later career but little of his earlier time in the Merchant Navy.and although the family have photographs it would be interesting to have some more. My email address is: [email protected]. Look forward to hearing from you on email.

Regards

Robin


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Robin,
You should have the do***ents now. Any questions, please feel free.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Robin Graham (May 2, 2021)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hi Robin,
> You should have the do***ents now. Any questions, please feel free.
> Regards
> Hugh


Thanks so much for all that useful info Hugh and also the photo. Just what I was looking for! Thanks again

Kind regards

Robin


----------

